# amare, voler bene



## itka

Mi viene un dubbio. 
Ho da rispondere che amo una persona, cioè questa persona è molto simpatica, mi ricorda uno mio zio, ho tanto affetto per lei (lui)... Posso dire che gli voglio tanto bene o è riservato ad un amore tra uomo e donna ? E posso usare "amare" ? O come devo dire ? Che mi potreste consigliare ?
Grazie delle risposte !


----------



## gabrigabri

itka said:


> Mi viene un dubbio.
> Ho da rispondere che amo una persona, cioè questa persona è molto simpatica, mi ricorda uno mio zio, ho tanto affetto per lei (lui)... Posso dire che gli voglio tanto bene o è riservato ad un amore tra uomo e donna ? E posso usare "amare" ? O come devo dire ? Che mi potreste consigliare ?
> Grazie delle risposte !




Ciao!

Penso che "ti voglio tanto bene" vada più che bene. "Amare" è più profondo (madre-figli, marito-moglie).
Ma in francese non dovrebbe essere lo stesso??


----------



## itka

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Penso che "ti voglio tanto bene" vada più che bene. "Amare" è più profondo (madre-figli, marito-moglie).
> Ma in francese non dovrebbe essere lo stesso??



No, non è lo stesso (voler bene non esiste), sebbene è sempre un problema per i non-madrelingua...

Non lo devo dire a lui. Ho saputo che questa persona si è gravemente ammalata e vorrei dire alla sua sorella "sai quanto gli ho sempre voluto bene - o tanto bene" ma ho paura di sbagliare ! Non ho mai avuto per lui nessun'amore e non vorrei che qualcheduno lo interpretasse cosi' !

Mi confermi che posso usare "gli volevo tanto bene" ?


----------



## gabrigabri

Sí, puoi dire "sai quanto gli ho sempre voluto bene". Oppure (più leggero): sai che gli sono sempre stata affezionata, sai che l'ho sempre stimato.


----------



## awanzi

itka said:


> No, non è lo stesso (voler bene non esiste), sebbene è sempre un problema per i non-madrelingua...
> 
> Non lo devo dire a lui. Ho saputo che questa persona si è gravemente ammalata e vorrei dire alla sua sorella "sai quanto gli ho sempre voluto bene - o tanto bene" ma ho paura di sbagliare ! Non ho mai avuto per lui nessun'amore e non vorrei che qualcheduno lo interpretasse cosi' !
> 
> Mi confermi che posso usare "gli volevo tanto bene" ?


 
Io penso che dovresti usarlo se il sentimento che vuoi esprimere è come quello che hai verso un amico. Altrimenti puoi anche usare "mi è sempre stato molto caro" oppure "provo molto affetto".


----------



## gabrigabri

awanzi said:


> Io penso che dovresti usarlo se il sentimento che vuoi esprimere è come quello che hai verso un amico. Altrimenti puoi anche usare "mi è sempre stato molto caro " oppure "provo molto affetto".



Ecco, forse questo è il migliore di tutti.


----------



## itka

Si, grazie ! Conviene perfettamente, dato che ho un sentimento per lui come fosse un cugino, uno zio...

Grazie mille ! Buona notte !


----------



## Marlotta

Aggiungerei che "amare" o ti amo, normalmente é utilizzato nelle relazioni di coppia. Piú raramente si dice riferito ad un rapporto genitori/figli. Ad un figlio é piú comune dire che si vuole bene.


----------



## tie-break

Un'osservazione aggiuntiva.
Attenzione all'uso del passato per questi tipi di frasi:

Mi è sempre stato molto caro
gli sono sempre stata affezionata
gli volevo tanto bene

vanno bene se la persona in questione è morta (pace all'anima sua  ) o veramente prossima alla morte, altrimenti il presente è consigliabile.
Una persona "gravemente malata" ha buone possibilità di morire ma se c'è ancora qualche speranza di guarigione (spero per lui) l'uso del passato mi sembra inappropriato.


----------



## gabrigabri

tie-break said:


> Un'osservazione aggiuntiva.
> Attenzione all'uso del passato per questi tipi di frasi:
> 
> Mi è sempre stato molto caro
> gli sono sempre stata affezionata
> gli volevo tanto bene
> 
> vanno bene se la persona in questione è morta (pace all'anima sua  ) o veramente prossima alla morte, altrimenti il presente è consigliabile.
> Una persona "gravemente malata" ha buone possibilità di morire ma se c'è ancora qualche speranza di guarigione (spero per lui) l'uso del passato mi sembra inappropriato.


 

Permettimi di non essere d'accordissimo:
Tu mi sei sempre stato molto caro, anche se ti ho trattato sempre male.
Questa persona non deve per forza essere già trapassata!

edit: era questo??


----------



## tie-break

Certo, hai ragione.
Ma non riguarda il caso in questione.  
Mi riferivo espressamente a questo genere di situazioni.

ps (c'e' un errorino nel tuo esempio  )


----------



## boccaccio

amare et bene velle!


----------



## itka

Grazie per le spiegazioni ! 
Avevo ben capito quel problema con i tempi ...

Boccaccio, che significa quest'espressione ?


----------



## boccaccio

è una citazione del poeta latino Catullo, che evidenziava appunto la differenza tra
                   "amare e voler bene".


----------



## stanchezza

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Penso che "ti voglio tanto bene" vada più che bene. "Amare" è più profondo (madre-figli, marito-moglie).
> Ma in francese non dovrebbe essere lo stesso??


 
Ciao a tutti !! 
Potreste chiarire quel passaggio ("amare" è più profondo (madre-figli magari anche padre figli eccetera,vero?))
*P*erò non capisco la mia prof dell'italiano a scuola mi ha detta quando avevo scritto in qualche saggio tipo " i bambini amanti dai propri genitori" che non si dice cosi'...
*P*iuttosto è meglio dire cosi' che i genitori che vogliono bene ai propri bambini... perchè sotto "amare" si intende qualche rapporto sessuale, cioè marito-moglie ragazza-ragazzo oppure alle brutte (non intendo di offendere qualcuno.) le coppie omosessuali ...

*M*a vorrei sapere come devo dire "ti voglio bene" visto che l'italiano è una lingua difficile e ricca del vocabolario.. nel senso che "amo" però non voglio fisicamente ma ho bisogno di questa persona mi manca eccetera,capite? 
Grazie in anticipo...

*PS* vorrei che mi capisse bene quella persona proprio che la amo ma, diciamo ,non me ne sono innamorata ma come se qualcosa mi spingesse verso di lei ogni volta quando ci penso ...
*V*i prego di non confondere con il fenomeno di libido... comunque spero di essere stata chiara e non troppo esplicita eh.. spero che mi aiutiate ...


----------



## SunDraw

Molto valido (ma in inglese-italiano):
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4535
e gli altri correlati in:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4905655&postcount=2



stanchezza said:


> "i bambini *amanti dai* propri genitori"


 (è proprio sbagliato grammaticalmente)
Direi che non c'è problema per un "i bambini amati dai propri genitori".
"Amante" invece è parola da riservarsi alla relazione sessuale.



stanchezza said:


> oppure alle brutte (non intendo *offendere nessuno*) le coppie omosessuali...


Il modo di dire "alle brutte" è di fatto un po' particolare, e può quindi giusto prestarsi a fraintendimenti.
Io avrei scritto (senza entrare nel merito): "o magari"...
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=872927



stanchezza said:


> vorrei che mi capisse bene quella persona proprio che la amo ma, diciamo ,non me ne sono innamorata ma come se qualcosa mi spingesse verso di lei ogni volta quando ci penso...


Si dice abbastanza: "è una persona cara/che mi è cara/che mi è molto cara".


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sia da questa discussione, sia da quelle che ha menzionato SunDraw, risulta chiaramente che il significato di _voler bene_ e _amare_ non è assolutamente univoco, ma dipende dalle persone e dalle relazioni. Pertanto in questo forum non possiamo (né intendiamo ) fare servizio di consulenza personalizzato su quali siano le migliori frasi da dirsi nell'intimità di un rapporto: sia perché non rientra nella missione di questo forum, sia perché... non vi conosciamo di persona! Quindi la cosa migliore è: spiegatevi chiaramente con il vostro partner!


----------



## SunDraw

MünchnerFax said:


> ... Quindi la cosa migliore è: *spiegatevi chiaramente* con il vostro partner!


 La tentazione è troppo forte (il terreno dei sentimenti pare sia tra i_ meno _facilmente sistema[tizza]bile dai_ sapiens_...) per non rilanciare, ma vengo a riportare una bella espressione.

Alla perplessità di una lettrice sulla portata di un primo "*Ti adoro*", nella Posta del cuore il curatore ha così risposto (Stefano Lugli sul Metro di oggi):
«...permettimi di rivelarti un segreto: rivolto a una nuova fiamma la corretta traduzione dal maschilese corrente è null'altro che: "*mi piaci a sangue*"».


----------

